# Friendlies



## DavisCup (Jul 27, 2010)

My advice is dont bet on friendlies


----------



## Beankyu (Aug 5, 2010)

Thanks a lot for ur sharing.
It should be considered. ^^


----------



## sports_betting (Mar 18, 2011)

I'm not much familiar with the betting but may I know the reason why I should not bet
on friendlies?  Thank you in advance   I just like to ask for additional information.


----------

